# The Butler Model 1896 Racer



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 25, 2021)

Anyone have an 1896 catalog for Butler Wheel Works, Chicago?  Or any information?  Thanks, Brant


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 25, 2021)

This is the only information I have found on the company so far (from March 3, 1896, The Times, Streator, IL).




From the: Chicago Tribune, July 26, 1896:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 25, 2021)

Just found this on the Duke Library website:


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 25, 2021)

Great bike Brant and double great finding the ad from Duke Library. I have not found anything else on this Chicago company. Your 40 spoke rear wheel matches the ad specifications:


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Nov 25, 2021)

What a great bike ! Congrats


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 21, 2022)

I did a light cleaning today on the 1896 Butler before it is offered for sale.  Besides the tires everything is original to the bicycle.  A true time capsule bike.


----------



## kreika (Feb 21, 2022)

According to their ad. They invested over a million into their plant. Curious what these bikes went for new? They needed to sell an S ton to get a return on their investment.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 22, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I did a light cleaning today on the 1896 Butler before it is offered for sale.  Besides the tires everything is original to the bicycle.  A true time capsule bike.
> 
> View attachment 1574860
> 
> ...



What a great bike Brant.
What brand is that saddle?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 22, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> What a great bike Brant.
> What brand is that saddle?



Thanks!  The saddle is not branded but if I had to guess I would say Hunt Saddle manufactured it for Butler.


----------



## HBSyncro (Feb 22, 2022)

Cool ride.  That chain is gnarly!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 22, 2022)

Some pictures I took today of this proud machine:


----------

